# S & S Coupler Consensus??



## wolfcross (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi All, I come seeking elightenment and share my pain!!

Recently I was in Europe for 2 weeks without a bike!!! (Germany, France, Italy). Everywhere I looked people were Biking.....like....."Europeans". I was dying!!!!! :cryin: 
Needless to say: I WILL NEVER TRAVEL W/O A BIKE AGAIN!!

I am very close to pull the trigger on retrofitiing a used Surly Cross check frame with S&S coulplers, but have few questions for those who gone before me?:

Whats your average pack time?
whats your average unpack time?
For those who done this upteenth times any suggestions?
Once you have arrived @ your destination, whats the preferred place to re-assemble? The airport? Hotel Room? other? (Just wondering if anyone has this down to a science to hit the ground running like those quirky "folding bikes; bike friday, etc")
Anyone tried converting the 26x26x10 travel case to trailer?
Whats your preference for storing/ carrying the travel case/ box?

Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a Ritchey which uses the break-away system and not S&S. Generally re-assembly is quick and easy - 15-20 minutes at most. Disassembly is not very quick - putting foam protection over the tubes, and packing things carefully is more time consuming than pulling things out. Also assemble it where you plan on leaving the travel case. If you assemble it at the airport, you'll need to transport the bike, the case that it came in, and your luggage to where you're staying. So unless you're biking to your destination leave it in the case until getting to where you're staying. Packing and unpacking it every day would get old - if you plan on staying in one place for several days it's better.

I built mine by selecting components that aided in assemble/disassemble. Carbon seat posts are nice because there's no grease required (which means no mess when removing the saddle/post for transport). Mine is a 'cross bike, so I selected a brake hanger that clamps to the steerer below the stem, so that when I remove the bars the headset stays in adjustment. I also went with a steel fork instead of a carbon fork to limit the chances of damage caused from parts rubbing against each other during transit.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

We have an S&S tandem. Setup/breakdown is about 30 minutes. I don't advise trying to convert the case into a trailer. If super-portability is the aim, there are soft, backpack like cases that would be better for rolling away from the airport.

I have found rolling away from the airport a bit of a PITA. Most hotels will let you store a bag if you have a future reservation. Our tandem fits in two bags along with our helmets, shoes and bags. We can "carry on" all of our clothes for a tour. Once at a hotel, we can assemble, toss the carry on inside the bike cases and roll away the next morning knowing the cases are looked after.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a steel Ritchey Breakaway, it takes 15-20 minutes to set up or break down the bike. Like laffeaux I leave the bike assembled for my entire trip. I'd advise against buying the more expensive Ti frame because everything does get beat up over time. The Breakaway is nice because it comes with a (somewhat) airline legal case, I've never been charged for oversize. The only caveat is that it definitely likes to rust on the inside...


----------



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

I have both the S & S coupler bike and Ritchey design. Ritchey bag is good and soft, but not truely airline legal. If you are traveling than you really need the S & S back pack design bag. The big hard cases are good but heavy and hard to move around when traveling. S & S also makes a cover that goes over a card board box if you want to try that one too.

If your bike is painted...its going to get beat up pretty quickly. 

As for packing I would recommend about 45 minutes to set up and 45 minutes to unpack..
Yes, you can do if faster but your traveling and a little more time to set up the bag is better than shoving crap in the bag and then getting mad later.

A good towel to put the bike on is also good when in hotels, or you could use some garage bags too.

Get a good pump that you can put into the case too, (floor pump type/big frame pump). If you need to take things with you, get a seat post rack it will fit better in the case. 

Camelbak is also good to have so you dont have to worry about bottle cages and bottles and you can out all your tools in the bag.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

wolfcross said:


> Hi All, I come seeking elightenment and share my pain!!
> 
> Recently I was in Europe for 2 weeks without a bike!!! (Germany, France, Italy). Everywhere I looked people were Biking.....like....."Europeans". I was dying!!!!! :cryin:
> Needless to say: I WILL NEVER TRAVEL W/O A BIKE AGAIN!!
> ...


I've taken my S&S coupled Schwinn on many trips. Takes about a half hour to unpack and assemble and a bit longer to disassemble and pack because you have to put the protection back on the frame. I use 1" pipe wrap insulation with zip ties and reuse the same stuff each trip. Don't forget a fork spacer and disc type protectors for the wheel axles (any bike shop will give them to you for free, they come with every bike shipped to them).

Seems I can never pack it the same way twice, even with pictures. My Schwinn is older with a 1" threaded fork. Makes for easier assembly and disassembly because you don't have to fuss with the headset. I took pictures at each step of the packing process and also typed up instructions. These go in the box when I pack for my benefit and to help the folks at the airport if they need to examine the contents. I also put my cell phone number in the box in case they need to contact me.

I had a corrugated plastic box cut to order for the bike. I assembled the box with rivets and attached straps with rivets also. It's probably good for 15-20 trips and cost me $40. I use a folding luggage cart to haul it around the airport. The luggage cart gets put in my carryon. It flies as regular luggage. I store the box where I keep my regular luggage, i.e. hotel room. Why would you assemble the bike at the airport unless you plan on riding it from there? Then box storage would be a problem and you'd have to travel really light.

P.S. Forgot one really important thing. You need to make some dumbell like supports that go in the box. You can see them in the photo, they are the gray discs. I used plastic pipe flanges with PVC pipe between them. They support the two halves of the box and keep it from being crushed. You put them in once you get the bike packed and strapped together.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts on S&S vs. Ritchey?*

hotshot, since you have both what are your thoughts of each system? The S&S couplers look sturdier to me, but the Ritchey approach seems much lighter


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

For a comparo the new (flat sides) design Ritchey case, note it has wheels:


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> For a comparo the new (flat sides) design Ritchey case, note it has wheels:


Like your fork socks.


----------



## wolfcross (Jul 4, 2010)

Anybody can claim to belong to the best sport, but when your a biker: "Your Family" that is the sport. These posts are flippin amazing!! Keepin rollin. This has been an education. Hope someday when ever you have a question I may be able to repay the favor. KUDOS to all!!!!
"Keep the rubber side down"


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally I think it is far less hassle & likely less expensive to just buy a used steel Ritchey breakaway frame/fork/case in the appropriate size. You get a frame that is ready to go, all the quick disconnects for the cables, velcro protective sleeves, & the travel case (with wheels preferrably). When I was looking for one last year they were going for around $750 on ebay equiped as above. Yes the Ritchey case is technically an inch or two larger than max checked size, but it is so close I have never had anyone bust out a tape measure. They always seemed more interested in the weight. I also agree that steel is a far better choice than titanium for a travel bike. It will get beat up. Keep in mind that if the bike is lost during transport you will only be reinbursed the max for a checked bag which is considerably less than a decent road bike costs, so equip your bike accordingly. 

I pump up my tires 10 psi above normal with home floor pump before I leave & they are just about right by the time I am ready to ride. The Topeak Turbo Morph is a great pump to carry in your case (reasonably small but can be run as a mini floor pump)


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

latest RIDE (Australia) magazine has an article on very same topic, with photos etc. If you can buy it someplace it's worth a read but the summary was "good idea". The person had a Ti Seven with those S&S Couplers. Looked very nice and well integrated. Also there was an article about Andy Hampsten (about 2-3-4 years old? on cyclingnews.com) and he also rode a full Ti (Moots?) with very same S&S Couplers. If it worked for Andy in Italy it would probably work well for anyone else too.


----------



## Duffstuff (Aug 1, 2008)

Yo - 

We have two S&S coupled bikes and love them. We also use the el cheapo corrugated plastic box system - they survived Heathrow and Barcelona. My problem is that in the U.S. TSA always unpacks them and messes up my packing job. I'm leaving in two days for a trip, so no time to order the TSA net.

Do I roll the dice (might have to pay $100 for a bike) and check the bike at the counter (apparently they can screen it there) then re-pack it as suggested by United Customer Service? It will be recognized as a bike, so they might charge me.

Just proceed normally and check two anonymous weird looking white boxes with metal stuff in them and hope TSA doesnt cock them up again? B/c you know they will open them.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Do your cases meet the checked baggage size requirements? If so then just check them as normal baggage. The amount of metal & interesting shapes in a bike carrier is irresistible to TSA ~ they will search it no matter what. I work for an airline & check my breakaway typically once a week in the summer months. They have searched it every single time (as noted by search notification card inside bag)

best thing to do is outfit your travel bike with robust components & wheels. Leave the superlight bling wheelset at home. 32 spoke mavic open pro's can take the ultimate beating & are easily retrued on arrival. Take lots of spare parts & tools. I bought the steel frame over Ti version as it is less likely to be dented.


----------



## Duffstuff (Aug 1, 2008)

Its steel and 105. No bling there. I sometimes swap my Ksyrium Equipes for the Ritcheys that are on this bike b/c the mavics are so much faster.

Cases are 26x26x10 = 62 lineal inches.

I see that Mel uses two straps inside the box to hold everything together. I'll try that this time.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Had the Ritchey. Got rid of it. Have the S&S now love it.
First 2 - 3 times takes awhile until you figure out a few things.


----------

